# Ladies group



## Lorna (Nov 10, 2008)

Have just moved 4 weeks ago with my husband to Mexico city , l do not work at the moment ,guess l need to hurray up and learn spanish , when we lived in France ,there was an international society ,that met once a week mostly older ladies ,they organised trips , learning French etc , it was so interesting meeting so many different cultures from around the world . I would like to join a ladies group , or volunteer for some group ,in the US ,l worked at the Dog Humane Society, as l have worked in dog training ,in the U.K. l am sure there must be something here in Mexico city,just don't know where to start.
Any ideas ,before l get to bored.
Lorna.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I hope some of the members from DF will be able to give you some advice on how to make contact with other expats in your area.


----------



## handels (Oct 23, 2008)

Gosh, I'm sorry no one has added anything here. I'm curious too!

The only thing I've seen so far is the Newcomers club, which has activities for everyone but is quite like a women's club also with many daytime activities.

Newcomers Club of Mexico City - Your home away from home...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check the website for the US Consulate in Mexico. They very often publish a list of US expat clubs and associations, and through these you can often find the "international" clubs. If there is nothing on the website, give them a call and ask if they have such a list.

If they don't - try the British Consulate in Mexico and see if they have a clubs and associations list. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And the Australian, and the Canadian.


----------

